

Guy Kawasaki: The Top Mistakes of Entrepreneurs - colund
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHjgK6p4nrw

======
robmarkg
I like Guy Kawasaki - he has a nice personality and I like his politics, but I
have never found his "entrepreneurial" advice all that useful. He is really a
"corporate entrepreneur" \- never really had to bootstrap his own startup, and
by his own admission he has not been all that successful in investing in
startups. What he has been colossally successful at, however, it "branding"
himself with the "entrepreneur" name.

